# High TSH and High T4



## lunalovehp (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi,

I am just wondering if anyone will be able to help explain my recent Lab results. I got diagonosed with an underactive thryoid caused by hashimoto's Thyroiditis over a year ago and have since been on 50mg of Levothyroxine, things improved for a little while and my TSH was reducing, however, my last blood came back with TSH at 7.4 and my T4 at 18. I was wondering if this is normal. My GP is not very good and it takes forever to get an appointment so I am still waiting to talk to him therefore if anyone has any knowledge of why my TSH and T4 would be high then it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have the reference range for that t4, please?


----------



## lunalovehp (Jul 19, 2013)

I think it is 4.5 -12.5 but I cannot be 100%. When the nurse rang up to give me the results she didn't really explain them, she just said to increase my levothyroxine to 75mg because I am still having symptoms.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You need to test your Free T-4 and also having a free T-3 would be most helpful to see what's happening.

A high TSH and a high FT-4 would indicate something with your pituitary,

A total 4 which is what you may have the results for is not the correct test.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lunalovehp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am just wondering if anyone will be able to help explain my recent Lab results. I got diagonosed with an underactive thryoid caused by hashimoto's Thyroiditis over a year ago and have since been on 50mg of Levothyroxine, things improved for a little while and my TSH was reducing, however, my last blood came back with TSH at 7.4 and my T4 at 18. I was wondering if this is normal. My GP is not very good and it takes forever to get an appointment so I am still waiting to talk to him therefore if anyone has any knowledge of why my TSH and T4 would be high then it would be greatly appreciated.












You might do well to go doctor shopping. Your doctor should have been having you come in for labs every 8 weeks and titrating your thyroxine replacement until you felt absolutely well.

To have left you on that small dose for a whole year is unconscionable to say the least.

Cannot comment on the T4 w/o a range and really, you do need the FREES run, not the Totals.

Here is information on that...................

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Have you had any antibodies' tests for thyroid? Have you had an ultra-sound? How are you feeling right now?


----------



## lunalovehp (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you for your help it is very informative, I realise I have been giving very little information from my doctor.

I think I had the antibodies test when I was first diagnosed and I was told it came back positive for Hashimotos. I haven't had an ultra sound the only tests I have had it the thyroid function test.

Not feeling brilliant right now, my digestion is quite bad (bloating, constipation and diarrhea) that has been going on since about January and then the usual stuff of feeling tired a lot and aching. That is why I expected my thyroid function test to come back under active but I feel like the results I have been given indicate otherwise.

What kind of issues can you have with your pituitary gland?


----------



## lunalovehp (Jul 19, 2013)

Just got off the phone with my GP and he said that my results are:

TSH 7.01
Free T4 18

And that is all they test for. I asked why my free T4 is high and he tried to avoid the question by telling me repeatedly that I have to just increase my levothyroxine to 75mg and then when I kept asking why they were both high, he asked me why I had such a problem.

Anyway he then basically said that all our bodies are different therefore my T4 may seem high but for my body it is not high otherwise my TSH would be lower. I asked him was I not at risk of becoming overactive and he said just to test in 6 weeks to see and then if my T4 is like 25 I will have to go back down to 50mg and live with that.

Is this normal?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lunalovehp said:


> Just got off the phone with my GP and he said that my results are:
> 
> TSH 7.01
> Free T4 18
> ...


Sadly, your doctor is misinformed. Various antibodies which are called binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies attack the receptor sites and cause numbers like this which in fact are out of sorts.

High TSH; you expect to see FT3 and FT4 low. Low TSH; you expect to see FT3 and FT4 high. When that is NOT the case; something is afoot.

You really would benefit by getting a better doc. Truly!


----------



## lunalovehp (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you for your advice, I am going to find another doctor because I think you are right.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lunalovehp said:


> Thank you for your advice, I am going to find another doctor because I think you are right.


Always trust "yourself!" It's your body; you own it. If you think it is thyroid, it probably is and I certainly agree w/that.


----------

